# Blindfold Algorithms: Cycles



## pjk (Jun 23, 2006)

I am looking to get some algs to accomplish these tasks:
Rotate corners 123 cw / ccw
Rotate corners 1/3 or 2/4 cw/ccw

On Macky's page, he has algs for 123 cw/ccw, but they are quite a long. Let me know if someone has an alternative. Thanks
Patrick


----------



## Cubefactor (Jun 23, 2006)

www.geocities.com/rubiks_galaxia/bldco

a work in progress -- look near the bottom

-Richard


----------



## pjk (Jun 24, 2006)

Excellent, just what I was looking for. Thanks


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 24, 2006)

http://www.snkenjoi.com/kco

My finished works 

~Thom


----------



## pjk (Jun 24, 2006)

That is very help too, Thom. Thanks!


----------



## mrCage (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey  

Im not sure this alg is really bld friendly, but there is a much shorter alg for Thom's triple sune :

(L B' D2 B L' U2)*2

Only 6 moves to recall since it's simply done two times over B) 

For twisting two diametrally opposite corners the following alg is useful :

(R' D2 R B' U2 B )*2

It's only a variation of the first one  

-Per


----------

